# Monitor Kaufberatung



## quiksta (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche zur Zeit einen neuen Monitor für meinen PC.
Dabei kommt man als Nicht-Profi doch schnell durcheinander.
Fakt ist:
- es sollen mindestens 24" sein, bei guter Qualität und gutem Preis würde ich jedoch auch einen 27" gerne in Betracht ziehen.
- Der Preis sollte 250€ nicht übersteigen, das Budget kann man aber für einen beträchtlichen Mehrwert (Preis-Leistung) auch überziehen.
- Der Monitor wird hauptsächlich für Filme und Spiele benötigt.

Nach längerem Lesen mehrerer Tests habe ich drei Produkte in die engere Wahl genommen.
1. Samsung SyncMaster T24B301EW - CHIP Online (ca. 200€)
2. Viewsonic VX2453mh - CHIP Online (ca. 180€)
3. AOC e2752Vq - Datenblatt - CHIP Online (ca. 240€)

Wenn ihr bessere Monitore parat habt dann empfehlt sie mir bitte.

Letzte Frage:
Lohnt sich der Kauf eines 3d-Monitors? Gibt es da gute Produkte, die in mein Budget passen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfestellung!!!


----------



## tapferertoaser (23. Dezember 2012)

Ok, für 3D brauchst du einen verdammt guten PC, da sich die FPS dabei halbieren.
Ich würde empfehlen: ASUS VE276Q


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2012)

Die Monitore sind alle gut, ich persönlich würd den für 200€ nehmen. Der teurere wäre mir zu groß bei nem typischen "Schreibtischsitzabstand"


Für 3D bräuchtest Du halt starke Hardware und passende Brillen, sofern Du Gaming meinst.


----------



## quiksta (24. Dezember 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten,
welchen Syncmaster mit 27" könntet ihr empfehlen?
Nur mal so zum Vergleich zum 24er.

Und noch eins, sollte ich erst nach Weihnachten kaufen oder ist das egal?
Mit anderen Worten: fallen die Preise nach Weihnachten/Neujahr?


----------



## Damaskus (24. Dezember 2012)

Was ist mit den Monitoren von Asus? Asus VS248H 61cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Den habe ich 2x und bin absolut zufrieden, Preis ist auch niedrig.

Alles über 24 Zoll empfinde ich zum zocken als zu groß, ich habe auch einen älteren 26er von Acer, aber man muss da dann schon etwas davon entfernt sitzen, sonst wird's schwierig


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2012)

quiksta schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten,
> welchen Syncmaster mit 27" könntet ihr empfehlen?
> Nur mal so zum Vergleich zum 24er.
> 
> ...



Schwer zu sagen... normalerweise fallen die eher, aber Monitore sind jetzt nicht DAS typische Weihnachts-Produkt. Kann sein, dass manche Modelle für Weihnhacten günstiger waren und nun (auch langfristig) teurer werden, kann aber auch sein, dass man die Preis für Weihnachten etwas höher hielt und sie nun senken muss...


----------



## quiksta (26. Dezember 2012)

So, ich habe mich nun für Samsung entschieden.
Hierbei gibt es noch eine letzte Frage.

Es gibt hier zwei Modelle, die preislich ungefähr gleich sind, sich aber in einigen Dingen unterscheiden.

Zum einen Samsung T24B350EW - Monitore - ÜBERSICHT
und zum anderen Samsung T24B301EW - Monitore - ÜBERSICHT

Welchen sollte ich eher nehmen? Oder ist das egal/Geschmackssache?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Die haben beide ja auch TV-Tuner, wie ich sehe - das heißt an sich zahlst Du da natürlich einiges drauf im Vergleich zu einem gleichguten reinen Monitor ^^

ANsonsten hat der 350er noch etwas mehr ANschlüsse


----------



## quiksta (26. Dezember 2012)

Nun ja, laut Chip ist die Bildqualität des 301 sehr sehr gut (97% ). Zum 350er gibt es dazu keine Testzahlen, aber da es die gleiche Serie ist, werden die zwei sich wohl nicht viel schenken.
Das mit dem TV-Tuner weiß ich. Allerdings zahlt man kaum drauf für dieses Extra (wenn überhaupt, dann ca. 20-30€ zu vergleichbaren Geräten). Und in meinem Fall ist es sogar ganz gut das zu haben.

Dann wird es wohl der 350er werden, 196,80€ bei Amazon. Ich glaube da kann man nicht viel falsch machen...
Danke für deine Beratung! Hat echt weitergeholfen!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2012)

Okay, wenn Du die TV-Funktion auch brauchen kannst, spricht natürlich nix dagegen


----------



## ProSey (3. Januar 2013)

quiksta schrieb:


> So, ich habe mich nun für Samsung entschieden.
> Hierbei gibt es noch eine letzte Frage.
> 
> Es gibt hier zwei Modelle, die preislich ungefähr gleich sind, sich aber in einigen Dingen unterscheiden.
> ...


 

Wieso hattest du eigentlich keinen der S-Reihe mit drinnen? Liegts daran, dass es ursprünglich für den Business-Bereich konzipiert wurde? Hatte nämlich hier gute Bewertungen erhalten und ist preislich auf dem gleichen Niveau!?
Einer aus der T-Reihe taucht nichtmal auf..


----------

